# Slingshot Of The Month - Aug 2012 - The Winners



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations to this months winners!

Thanks to all those who nominated and those who took the time to vote









In *first place* by a huge margin is *Antraxx* with his *Purple Heart and Brass* Creation.










*Second place* is a tie between* Bunnybuster* with his *Widowmaker #85* and *Btoon84*'s *Yellpurpyellcote Yshooter*.

















Third place goes to *Maomao* for his *Mini Hunter in Yellow and Purple.*

*







*


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

as usual it was a tough choice. congrats to all the winners! as an aside I just noticed that antraxx even had a purple pouch!!!!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Well done guys... all fantastic..


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Congrats guys! well deserved


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Congats guys... honestly all of them could have been winners in my book...

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow! What a month. Very well done and congratulations to all .


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, those area ll really great looking!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Well done to the winners, all very well deserved.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Congrats to all the winners....whenever i show my non sling shooting friends an example of the amazing slingshots being made at the moment, i always show them Antraxx's Purple Heart and Brass....amazing slingshot


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Well done guys, congratulations!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

wowwy wow whoa! did not expect these results! well, i expected Antraxx to take the cake which is well deserved. I myself voted for his Purpleheart and Brass. Such a nice one!! I just can't believe 6 people thought my work was good enough to cast a vote on!!!














so very thankful to everyone for participating. AND it is cool to tie with such an experienced/awesome slingshot maker bunnybuster! AND this is extra cool cause my bud maomao took in 3rd! Thanks all who voted! There were some amazing slingshots in that group. as always


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congrats, guys. They are all awesome.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Congratulations! Honestly I would just put those frames on a shelf and never shoot them. Works of art, every one.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you SO much for all your votes.
I had not expectes that result, especially since i´m pretty new to the slingshotworld and i´m completely new to this forum.

Such a wonderful warm welcome.

Thanks again, that gives a lot of energy for my future projekts


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Congrats to everyone who participated


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Bravo! Those all were amazing. Great creations.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I am very honored to tie second place.
There are some really, really, nice, slingshots being made for sure








Beauties..all of them!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent frames from all-congratulations guys! Great work!!!! Flatband


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

They are all winners, conrgats!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

how do i move my 2nd place badge to my posts???
I see others have fiqured it out.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Bunnybuster, an honor to tie second with you








here is the answer you seek. i made it just for you and I hope it helps.
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17894-how-to-get-your-sotm-badge-into-your-signature/


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all the purple heart! and also to BB.

Me siento ganador con mi amigo Maomao.

Felicidades Bacano!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you all.... so.. so.. much for the recognition ...... wow.... wow... never expected to even be nominated.... it's awesome!

Gracias y mil gracias mas..... !!! Desde el fondo de mi pupura corazon !









Mao,


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

*yes top frames as usual well done*
*polecat*


----------

